# Catching bubble tips...



## tweber (Feb 24, 2015)

I need to catch a few bubble tips... a very reliable source told me to place a piece of pipe over one and it'll eventually crawl up towards the light. I've seen other suggestions like ice cubes, directing current at'm and holding the rock upside down until they fall out. Any other 'sure fire' ways that have worked? thx in advance!


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Covering them with a tube or something similar is the better way to go. They climb to the light. But don't expect it to happen during dinner. Lol. I've never had much success besides waiting until they start moving. They aren't completely attached at that point. Then putting them in a glass or plastic container. Never heard of them dropping out. They are usually attached or embedded into a hole pretty good. 
Or if possible remove the rock and sell with the or rock. Or even break the rock if it's a big one. You don't want to tear a foot. That will kill them. definitely a pain in the sac. 


Good luck


----------



## tweber (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks for the confirmation/ advice... assuming that target feeding might slow down their growth/ reproduction. Glad they're healthy but don't want them taking over the entire tank!


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

tweber said:


> Thanks for the confirmation/ advice... assuming that target feeding might slow down their growth/ reproduction. Glad they're healthy but don't want them taking over the entire tank!


If you want them to remain small don't target feed them, or maybe feed them a little bit once every month or two. If nems are hosting clowns you don't need to feed them, I think they'll eat the fish poo and other crumbs the clowns leave behind but my clown won't go into my nems so I don't know for sure.

When I wanted a quick split, I started target feeding about 2-3x per week until it split.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------

